# Ajijic in August



## FHBOY

Folks, SWMBO and I are once again going to Ajijic, as the next step on our final move, starting this weekend. We will be there, [well I will be there], till the end of August. 

:ranger:
I have received a request to do what I did in April, and that is to write down our experiences, questions and so on while we are there. I do not want this to appear as an ego trip (pun intended). 

So I am asking you: Would you like me to do it again? 

On my end it helps me, I can sit and think about things, write out what I have seen and organize myself - y'all know that I am not afraid to be verbose (sorry). 

So, honestly, if you'd like that kind of journal again let me know - I have come to "know" a lot of you over the years and value your opinions. We leave Saturday morning from Baltimore, and can't wait to land in GDL late that afternoon.


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> Folks, SWMBO and I are once again going to Ajijic, as the next step on our final move, starting this weekend. We will be there, [well I will be there], till the end of August.
> 
> :ranger:
> I have received a request to do what I did in April, and that is to write down our experiences, questions and so on while we are there. I do not want this to appear as an ego trip (pun intended).
> 
> So I am asking you: Would you like me to do it again?
> 
> On my end it helps me, I can sit and think about things, write out what I have seen and organize myself - y'all know that I am not afraid to be verbose (sorry).
> 
> So, honestly, if you'd like that kind of journal again let me know - I have come to "know" a lot of you over the years and value your opinions. We leave Saturday morning from Baltimore, and can't wait to land in GDL late that afternoon.


Heck, Yeah!


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> Folks, SWMBO and I are once again going to Ajijic, as the next step on our final move, starting this weekend. We will be there, [well I will be there], till the end of August.
> …
> So, honestly, if you'd like that kind of journal again let me know - I have come to "know" a lot of you over the years and value your opinions. We leave Saturday morning from Baltimore, and can't wait to land in GDL late that afternoon.


Sure.

If you have a day free, come to Guadalajara for a short tour of centro and maybe a meal.


----------



## edgeee

well, duh!
yes i want every detail.
do you have need of a footman?
or any type servant?
whatever it takes, can i go along?
please dad can we?
please dad can we?
please dad can we?
please dad can we?


----------



## Detailman

Definitely! Enjoy seeing it through a different person's eyes.



It is almost like going back to Disneyland for the "n"th time but the people you are travelling with have only gone once and that was many years ago. You experience the excitement all over again through their response.

Go for it.


----------



## FHBOY

Detailman said:


> Definitely! Enjoy seeing it through a different person's eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost like going back to Disneyland for the "n"th time but the people you are travelling with have only gone once and that was many years ago. You experience the excitement all over again through their response.
> 
> Go for it.


D: Having been to WDW about 11 or so times, you are so correct! The next trip there will be with our brand new shiny daughter in law for our 40th anniversary and our sons first, next year. [ I'd love to see WDW thru her eyes.] I think what you miss when you've seen it/been there/ lived there are the little things you no longer notice, that street vendor you've seen every day, the manhole covers with the six pointed star in it (I didn't know manholes were Jewish!), the now familiar smells of the town and the thorough difference of the way you were and the way you are now, things like that. I hope y'all will enjoy my narrative and please, please feed back, let's make it a dialog.


----------



## FHBOY

TundraGreen said:


> Sure.
> 
> If you have a day free, come to Guadalajara for a short tour of centro and maybe a meal.


TG: You're on! We've been to Centro a couple of times, but I'm sure there is a lot more to it than the cathedral, the opera house, the big market and the jewelry exchange that we haven't seen. Also, we would appreciate a native showing us a good restaurant!
Hasta Luego!


----------



## FHBOY

edgeee said:


> well, duh!
> yes i want every detail.
> do you have need of a footman?
> or any type servant?
> whatever it takes, can i go along?
> please dad can we?
> please dad can we?
> please dad can we?
> please dad can we?


Ed:
You have no idea how many people I have followed on this board where I felt like you do!

Meanwhile, you stay in your corner of the back seat, there is an imaginary line down the middle and leave your sister alone or I'll just pull the car over and let you out, understand?!?!


----------



## edgeee

FHBOY said:


> Ed:
> You have no idea how many people I have followed on this board where I felt like you do!
> 
> Meanwhile, you stay in your corner of the back seat, there is an imaginary line down the middle and leave your sister alone or I'll just pull the car over and let you out, understand?!?!


i'll gladly ride in the trunk if that helps.


----------



## DNP

FHBOY said:


> Folks, SWMBO and I are once again going to Ajijic, as the next step on our final move, starting this weekend. We will be there, [well I will be there], till the end of August.
> 
> :ranger:
> I have received a request to do what I did in April, and that is to write down our experiences, questions and so on while we are there. I do not want this to appear as an ego trip (pun intended).
> 
> So I am asking you: Would you like me to do it again?
> 
> On my end it helps me, I can sit and think about things, write out what I have seen and organize myself - y'all know that I am not afraid to be verbose (sorry).
> 
> So, honestly, if you'd like that kind of journal again let me know - I have come to "know" a lot of you over the years and value your opinions. We leave Saturday morning from Baltimore, and can't wait to land in GDL late that afternoon.


Please do, by all means. Yes!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## tepetapan

DNP said:


> Please do, by all means. Yes!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


 FMBoy wrote today with remarks about San Antonio on another thread..- I don´t know if they ever made it to Mexico. He has been posting about it for half a year but who knows if they will make the move or not.


----------



## PV girl

As a newbie I am very interested in what you share.


----------



## DNP

tepetapan said:


> FMBoy wrote today with remarks about San Antonio on another thread..- I don´t know if they ever made it to Mexico. He has been posting about it for half a year but who knows if they will make the move or not.


Thought I was responding to a paso from FHBOY on this board, not to a message from fMboy from some other board. Am I confused or are you?


----------



## FHBOY

tepetapan said:


> FMBoy wrote today with remarks about San Antonio on another thread..- I don´t know if they ever made it to Mexico. He has been posting about it for half a year but who knows if they will make the move or not.


Yep, tepetapan, that was me. The San Antonio I was referring to is an area on the carretera between Ajijic and Chapala, home of an animal rescue shelter and the home of Tony's (the most excellent place for ribs!).

We have been to Mexico three times since I started posting here. It took over two years to make the BHAG (Big Hairy Audacious Goal) of moving to Mexico close to reality, and the date is finally in sight. The time I have spent here, from my home in Baltimore, has well worth it. 

Because of the stuff I've read in that time we have have: 
- decided that Mexico holds the next chapter of our lives, 
- changed our minds about where we want to move to (PV-->Ajijic) through suggestions and input. 
- visited and lived in Ajijic twice for short periods (enough to know that it feels like "home")
- seen properties to buy, which we've loved 
- listened to a lot of people on the Forum about buying immediately, 
- changed our minds about buying and have a long term lease on a house, signed sealed and ready for us to move in in January or February
- began to shed our "stuff": to the kids, consignment shops, charities
- gotten our house here ready for listing in September
- brushed up on our Spanish a little bit
- figured out how to bring the cats with us (they cost $1K in airfare alone!)

You see, this Forum has been excellent to us, and the people I have met are real (as real as one can be in cyberspace) and helpful. We've also met three of you IRL, RVGRINGO & Lady RVGRINGO and Pappabee...and IRL they are as nice as they are on the Forum. We hope this trip to catch up with Grizzy and we already have an invitation from TG for a meet in Guad.

So, yes the dream has taken over two years and yes we are going to move there, we have no doubts about it.

Thanks for connecting me on the two threads. In the words of Garrison Keillor: Stay well, Do good work, and Keep in touch.


----------



## Detailman

tepetapan said:


> FMBoy wrote today with remarks about San Antonio on another thread..- I don´t know if they ever made it to Mexico. He has been posting about it for half a year but who knows if they will make the move or not.


I note that you have a number of posts to this forum and based on that I am somewhat surprised that you are not aware of FHBoy's trips to Mexico and his plans for his permanent move early to Ajijic next year.

As an avid reader of this forum, and a person who travels to Lakeside, I know that FHBoy has been to Mexico a number of times (coast area and Lakeside area) and has done quite a bit of research on the move.

Part of that research has been on this forum asking the right questions and getting answers from knowledgeable people. He is the first one to say how much he has learned from this forum and is a good example on not only a person who has benefited from this forum but a person who has also contributed many, many fine comments and ideas to this forum as well.

That is why a number of us would enjoy his comments and observations on his August trip to Ajijic. It might not be everyone's destination but his viewpoint on Mexican life, customs and his personal experience will benefit all who look to any area of Mexico for a relocation.

Go for it FHBoy!! I look forward to your blog, as do many others. :clap2:


----------



## FHBOY

*48 Hours and Counting*

Two days from now, we will be on our way! 

I feel like a kid two days before Christmas. I know what I've asked Santa for, I see a lot of wrapped stuff under the tree, suspect what I have asked for is there, but have to wait _*TWO WHOLE DAYS*_ to open it. Just a thought.

I am going to attempt to use my meager computer skills to set up a place in the cloud to post pictures. As soon as my addled, retirement brain can figure out how (or I ask my kid to do it) , I'll let y'all know. I use Picasa so it shouldn't be too difficult.

[Hey guys, the additional emoticon function isn't working for me. Has anyone had any difficulty? I really wanted to add a Christmas Tree to the first paragraph.]


----------



## FHBOY

PV girl said:


> As a newbie I am very interested in what you share.


Hey PV girl: Have you gotten over to the Marina to eat at Victor's yet? He is usually there and is a really great fellow. He's got a great secret to drinking tequila with you. When you are able PM me (after five posts), I'll let you in on it! When we visit(ed) PV - we had at least one or two meals there. Also in the marina is a sports bar with the best nachos. It is right near an entrance - we sat there to watch the Stanley Cup two years running. Nearby is the Italian restaurant, people say it is great, but we're from Noo Yawk so for us, ahhh, mensa mensa. A great supermarket is the one at the marina shopping center, we will miss not having one of those at Lakeside.

Any other useless unsolicited information is freely disbursed - you get what you pay for.


----------



## PV girl

Thanks,
We also had lunch or lupper as we call it at a great spot there that serves every kind of shrimp you can think of and huge portions. It is at the end of the pier in the marina. I am still stuffed. Thanks for the other suggestions will make my way down there again


----------



## AlanMexicali

Detailman said:


> I note that you have a number of posts to this forum and based on that I am somewhat surprised that you are not aware of FHBoy's trips to Mexico and his plans for his permanent move early to Ajijic next year.
> 
> As an avid reader of this forum, and a person who travels to Lakeside, I know that FHBoy has been to Mexico a number of times (coast area and Lakeside area) and has done quite a bit of research on the move.
> 
> Part of that research has been on this forum asking the right questions and getting answers from knowledgeable people. He is the first one to say how much he has learned from this forum and is a good example on not only a person who has benefited from this forum but a person who has also contributed many, many fine comments and ideas to this forum as well.
> 
> That is why a number of us would enjoy his comments and observations on his August trip to Ajijic. It might not be everyone's destination but his viewpoint on Mexican life, customs and his personal experience will benefit all who look to any area of Mexico for a relocation.
> 
> Go for it FHBoy!! I look forward to your blog, as do many others. :clap2:


You, FHBOY and DNP actually for the 14 months I have been an avid reader on this form seem to ask the questions about Mexico that have actually made some very detailed revealing conversations about living full time in various areas in Mexico and not only that but some legalities I did not know. You guys amongst other posters have made the flow good and when anyone asks if posting details is boring to me I would have to say NO becuase there seems to always be something that comes up that is interesting and new for me. Alan


----------



## Detailman

AlanMexicali said:


> You, FHBOY and DNP actually for the 14 months I have been an avid reader on this form seem to ask the questions about Mexico that have actually made some very detailed revealing conversations about living full time in various areas in Mexico and not only that but some legalities I did not know. You guys amongst other posters have made the flow good and when anyone asks if posting details is boring to me I would have to say NO becuase there seems to always be something that comes up that is interesting and new for me. Alan


Thanks for the comment AlanMexicali. It is appreciated.


----------



## redraidermty

Good luck with your journey. We are in Gdl in case you need help or something.


----------



## TundraGreen

redraidermty said:


> Good luck with your journey. We are in Gdl in case you need help or something.


Ditto. Maybe we should have a Gdl get together some time. Just to put faces with the names.


----------



## FHBOY

TundraGreen said:


> Ditto. Maybe we should have a Gdl get together some time. Just to put faces with the names.


Sounds like a plan - let's work on it!


----------



## RVGRINGO

How about a big table at El Chololo #4 on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon? It is very popular, has wandering Mariachis and is on the Chapala-GDL carretera convenient to all.


----------



## DNP

TundraGreen said:


> Ditto. Maybe we should have a Gdl get together some time. Just to put faces with the names.


I'm in, if you'll all come to SMA some other weekend. Guanajuato is a must-do at some point too.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## DNP

RVGRINGO said:


> How about a big table at El Chololo #4 on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon? It is very popular, has wandering Mariachis and is on the Chapala-GDL carretera convenient to all.


I'm not going unless you and Mrs. RVG will be there too!

WashDC/SMA


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> How about a big table at El Chololo #4 on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon? It is very popular, has wandering Mariachis and is on the Chapala-GDL carretera convenient to all.


Is that on the Carretera a Chapala near the El Salto exit? That would work, equally convenient for Chapala area and Gdl people.


----------



## redraidermty

RVGRINGO said:


> How about a big table at El Chololo #4 on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon? It is very popular, has wandering Mariachis and is on the Chapala-GDL carretera convenient to all.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## RVGRINGO

That's the location and there is a lot of parking space, as the place can seat 1000 in several buildings and rooms.
Try Google and Google Earth for more details. Unfortunately, I can't see to do that.
If somoeone arranges the reservation, The Mrs and I will definitely try to be there, but I'm rather undependable now, skirting that ugly guy with the scythe. Just got snatched back again a day or two ago.


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> That's the location and there is a lot of parking space, as the place can seat 1000 in several buildings and rooms.
> Try Google and Google Earth for more details. Unfortunately, I can't see to do that.
> If somoeone arranges the reservation, The Mrs and I will definitely try to be there, but I'm rather undependable now, skirting that ugly guy with the scythe. Just got snatched back again a day or two ago.


How about Sunday, the 19th of September, at say 3 pm. Saturday of that weekend would also be possible for me. 

Incidentally, can someone say exactly where it is. The best direction I have found says south of the airport near the turn to El Salto on the west side of the highway. Is it north or south of the turn to El Salto? Google doesn't seem to be able to find Km 17 on the Carretera a Chapala. It puts it at random locations in Gdl. 

I haven't found a phone number to make a reservation, but if it is huge, maybe we don't need one.


----------



## tepetapan

DNP said:


> Thought I was responding to a paso from FHBOY on this board, not to a message from fMboy from some other board. Am I confused or are you?


 You are confused I, on the other hand, misspelled a non real name. Have a good day.


----------



## DNP

TundraGreen said:


> How about Sunday, the 19th of September, at say 3 pm. Saturday of that weekend would also be possible for me.
> 
> Incidentally, can someone say exactly where it is. The best direction I have found says south of the airport near the turn to El Salto on the west side of the highway. Is it north or south of the turn to El Salto? Google doesn't seem to be able to find Km 17 on the Carretera a Chapala. It puts it at random locations in Gdl.
> 
> I haven't found a phone number to make a reservation, but if it is huge, maybe we don't need one.


Here it is. I think 

http://www.elmesero.com/birrierias_chololo_campestre-8891.html

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## TundraGreen

DNP said:


> Here it is. I think
> 
> Birrierías Chololo, Campestre :: Carretera a Chapala Km. 17 | Guadalajara, Jalisco, México
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Thanks. I saw that page but didn't notice the number. The map on that page seems to be in error about the location.


----------



## RVGRINGO

El Chololo #4 has a big sign and is easy to spot.
No reseervation would be required, but we should have a 'group name' identified at the reception, so that arrivals can find the right building, room and table. The place is huge.

Either of those days are good for us, so start making up your list.


----------



## RVGRINGO

My eyes are spinning, but I used Google Earth and Km 17 is painted on the highway pavement right in front of El Chololo #4 southbound from Guadalajara toward Chapala. Easy to find with Google Earth, but be sure it is the location just south of the airport, as they have several other locations. Those coming from Chapala or Ajijic will pass it and take the next 'retorno' to get in the southbound lane.


----------



## Detailman

RVGRINGO said:


> That's the location and there is a lot of parking space, as the place can seat 1000 in several buildings and rooms.
> Try Google and Google Earth for more details. Unfortunately, I can't see to do that.
> If somoeone arranges the reservation, The Mrs and I will definitely try to be there, but I'm rather undependable now, skirting that ugly guy with the scythe. Just got snatched back again a day or two ago.


RVGringo. VERY unhappy to hear that!

Hope that you clear the current hurdle and that it is then clear "sailing" for awhile.

I know you are very positive minded and that often makes the difference. That and listening to Mrs. RVGringo.


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> How about a big table at El Chololo #4 on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon? It is very popular, has wandering Mariachis and is on the Chapala-GDL carretera convenient to all.


Well, looks like will miss it. We'll be gone by 19 September. I was hoping to make it while we are both here. Let me know.


----------



## TundraGreen

TundraGreen said:


> How about Sunday, the 19th of September, at say 3 pm. Saturday of that weekend would also be possible for me.
> 
> Incidentally, can someone say exactly where it is. The best direction I have found says south of the airport near the turn to El Salto on the west side of the highway. Is it north or south of the turn to El Salto? Google doesn't seem to be able to find Km 17 on the Carretera a Chapala. It puts it at random locations in Gdl.
> 
> I haven't found a phone number to make a reservation, but if it is huge, maybe we don't need one.


I just realized I mistyped. I meant Sunday the 19th of August. Does that work?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, definitely Sunday, 19 August. 
FHBoy says he'll be here through that date, but I know his wife may be flying out that day or the next. They're about to fly down, so we may not hear from them until the first of the week.

Note on location: That map was very wrong! Chololo has many locations. The plan is to meet at the one south of the GDL Airport on the Chapala-Guadalajara highway. It is on the right side, if you are headed south and is very easy to spot. Just keep your eyes open once you have passed the Airoport.

Perhaps it is time for the 'sign up sheet' on a new thread, to see if there is sufficient interest. Will??


----------



## Jgargyi

FHBOY said:


> Folks, SWMBO and I are once again going to Ajijic, as the next step on our final move, starting this weekend. We will be there, [well I will be there], till the end of August.
> 
> :ranger:
> I have received a request to do what I did in April, and that is to write down our experiences, questions and so on while we are there. I do not want this to appear as an ego trip (pun intended).
> 
> So I am asking you: Would you like me to do it again?
> 
> On my end it helps me, I can sit and think about things, write out what I have seen and organize myself - y'all know that I am not afraid to be verbose (sorry).
> 
> So, honestly, if you'd like that kind of journal again let me know - I have come to "know" a lot of you over the years and value your opinions. We leave Saturday morning from Baltimore, and can't wait to land in GDL late that afternoon.


Would enjoy learning about your current experience traveling to and in Ajijic & Chapala area. I plan to visit soon to learn more about it myself. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## eagles100

FHBOY said:


> I have received a request to do what I did in April, and that is to write down our experiences, questions and so on while we are there. I do not want this to appear as an ego trip (pun intended).
> 
> So I am asking you: Would you like me to do it again?


One word: YES :clap2:


----------



## FHBOY

*Back by popular demand!*

..Yeah, right!

We're here! After American Airlines changed our flights, after a hour long battle to get the right seat, after making a very mad dash thru DFW - we are here....AND IT IS FRIGGIN' GREEN! AND WONDERFULLY COOL! 

SWMBO is taking a shower, I'm too ampted up. The house is better than I remembered it, a bit dark, but thats understandable - all the biomass helps cool it and keep it warm, no heat losing glass. The neighborhood is so quiet it is amazing. Our agent can't meet us till Monday, but we have managed to settle in, and it is all good.

Actually had a little rain on the drive down from GDL - I know you guys who live here don't think that is amazing, but it was. Oh, BTW, I passed the place for the 19th, I think, it ion the southbound side of the road...am I correct?

Tonight, we rest. Some telly, a shower, and then HAZZAH - we have no reason to get up early tomorrow - maybe SWMBO will learn the lessons I have learned in retirement - no deadlines, no rushing around, everything can and will get done - manana!

So, thanks to all my many, many myriad of fans and supporters for encouraging me to share my twisted thoughts. One sticks out now: this is the last round trip ticket we are buying to get here. Next time: one way and we and los gatos are home here, and home looks to be a pretty sweet place. It is so darn quiet - no roosters!

Buenas noches.


----------



## DNP

FHBOY said:


> ..Yeah, right!
> 
> We're here! After American Airlines changed our flights, after a hour long battle to get the right seat, after making a very mad dash thru DFW - we are here....AND IT IS FRIGGIN' GREEN! AND WONDERFULLY COOL!
> 
> SWMBO is taking a shower, I'm too ampted up. The house is better than I remembered it, a bit dark, but thats understandable - all the biomass helps cool it and keep it warm, no heat losing glass. The neighborhood is so quiet it is amazing. Our agent can't meet us till Monday, but we have managed to settle in, and it is all good.
> 
> Actually had a little rain on the drive down from GDL - I know you guys who live here don't think that is amazing, but it was. Oh, BTW, I passed the place for the 19th, I think, it ion the southbound side of the road...am I correct?
> 
> Tonight, we rest. Some telly, a shower, and then HAZZAH - we have no reason to get up early tomorrow - maybe SWMBO will learn the lessons I have learned in retirement - no deadlines, no rushing around, everything can and will get done - manana!
> 
> So, thanks to all my many, many myriad of fans and supporters for encouraging me to share my twisted thoughts. One sticks out now: this is the last round trip ticket we are buying to get here. Next time: one way and we and los gatos are home here, and home looks to be a pretty sweet place. It is so darn quiet - no roosters!
> 
> Buenas noches.


Sleep well.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## TundraGreen

DNP said:


> Sleep well.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Welcome Back!


----------



## RVGRINGO

WAKE UP! It is morning. OK, now you can roll over and go back to sleep. It isn't sunny yet.
Yes, you did pass Chololo #4 just after you left the airport southbound. Need a ride next Sunday?
Hasta pronto.


----------



## FHBOY

RV: I think it was you once that told me made no appointments before 10:00 am, great advice. Got a good nights rest in spite of the most spectacular thunderstorm that hit our area. Funny thing about thunder. All your life you have a notion of what it is supposed to sound like. Where I come from there is a bass component a low rumble that accompanies it. Last nights thunder was more treble than base, and it came in at an irregular pace. IT was all over as far as distance was concerned. I only describe the thunder as I really too tired to do what I love to do, watch the storm, but then I will have the remainder of my life to do that, correct?

Who can complain when you wake up in the morning, cloudy and overcast, but the temperature is a gorgeous 66 degrees F with negligible humidity? A beautiful day. We are still finding hard to believe that this house is the place we will live as long as we can rent it. We just sort of slid in, and boom, here we are. We look out into the smallish garden with a wall of hibiscus and say, WOW! Yeah just WOW!. 

Today was the Wal Mart day after breakfast at the plaza, where, believe it or not, we actually recognized some of the "characters" from our last trip. There was the guy with the two Pomeranians, Ava and Coco, the old guy reading Noam Chomsky, the town drunk and of course the dogs. That is something we love to watch, they run around free, and no one gets upset at them, it is like they are looking for friends to say hello to. Some come with their owners on leashes, other are probably well fed strays and still more have their owners in the plaza even though they roam free.

It is funny, I grew up in cities, and in neighborhoods and you get to know the people, but sitting at breakfast this morning it was more like observing a play, a theater. Everyone in the plaza knew their part, the shoeshine guys set up their stands, the fruit vendors came out a took their places, the shopkeepers opened their gates and washed down the spaces, even the town drunk was part of the cast. I thought, this is the best thing ever, I'll be able to sit and watch this play every day, and eventually I too will become part of the cast, like the waiters and the guys sitting on the same benches talking with people they have known "forever". Yes, as one guy Charlie, who works as a volunteer with the Red Cross told us, it is a small town. He did hit us up for a $200 MXN raffle ticket, but the Red Cross here in Mexico is so vital, I was happy to part with it. Somehow I can't believe that this place is not something put together by Disney and that at the end of the day, the park will close, the cast members will go home and we will hop the monorail back to our hotel and then a few days later we will be back home with only a memory. What a trip...and this time no destroyed brain cells! 

We and Charlie spoke for a good time, found out he lived near where we did in New Jersey, had similar backgrounds, it was like the dogs, "Let's be friends." Even in our neighborhoods that didn't happen.

Seems the gringos come out about 10:00 am or later to breakfast and talk, but the locals, even on Sunday, are out much earlier shopping and doing their thing. 

Did make it to Wal Mart and had my first experience with garafons [sic]. I felt so dumb trying, in Spanglish, to figure out the system. Man, those things are heavy when they are full. I am told that water guys come around the neighborhood, but we don't yet know when and I suppose they won't carry them into the house even if they do deliver.

I am in love with living on two meals + 1 a day. Good breakfast of waffles at the plaza, then a mid afternoon meal of Tony's ribs at about 2:30, watching the closing ceremony of the Olympics (about the longest time I've watched any of the Olympics.) Our +1 meal with be some yoghurt and a sweet roll and I am still full from lunch.

SWMBO got here with a cough and cold, so we are treating it and expect it to disappear real quickly. Meanwhile, even in this short time we are exploring what this life means. Simply, it ain't like Baltimore. Everything from food purchases, meal planning, decorating, laundry is totally different. Example, SWMBO bought a clothes hamper at Wal-Mart, and returned it. Why? We don't need it. Each day we can simply bring our dirty stuff down to the machines, put it in a basket and then, when it accumulates just do the wash. Sounds stupid, no? But it is a big change from "back home".

So, tonight we will have our cultural experience, we are going to the movies. 

We got a copy of the Guad Reporter today and looked through it. If you had told me that there would be so many things to do here, I'd never believe it. I don't think that boredom will be a problem.

What I cannot believe most is that we don't have to do it all in a week, or a day, or a month...we will be able to do it the rest of our lives, so we can relax, take our time and relax. SWMBO is going to have to learn that...but as she told our agent today, if we could have the house sold tomorrow, and if we hadn't promised our son that we wouldn't move before his wedding, we'd never leave.

One last thing, in Ajijic is it so easy to get along in English that I feel it will take extra effort on my part to fulfill my goal of speaking Spanish. It is all too easy to use Spanglish, or English and I find that I must ask the waiters and shopkeepers to speak Spanish to me, even if I do not understand all of it. They are all too happy to comply, and treat me like a child to help me learn. This is not a pejorative, I am a child when it comes to Spanish. When I get things right, correctamente, I am like a little kid - it is a great feeling.

Well, I've bored you enough for today. Tomorrow...well who knows what we will do tomorrow...does it matter?

One thing we will have to deal with is "stuff" - this trip has us rethinking "stuff". More on that later.

Oh, RV...we can pick you up if it makes it easier for you. Let me know.


----------



## DNP

Not boring at all, al contrario. You're are a good writer too.



FHBOY said:


> RV: I think it was you once that told me made no appointments before 10:00 am, great advice. Got a good nights rest in spite of the most spectacular thunderstorm that hit our area. Funny thing about thunder. All your life you have a notion of what it is supposed to sound like. Where I come from there is a bass component a low rumble that accompanies it. Last nights thunder was more treble than base, and it came in at an irregular pace. IT was all over as far as distance was concerned. I only describe the thunder as I really too tired to do what I love to do, watch the storm, but then I will have the remainder of my life to do that, correct?
> 
> Who can complain when you wake up in the morning, cloudy and overcast, but the temperature is a gorgeous 66 degrees F with negligible humidity? A beautiful day. We are still finding hard to believe that this house is the place we will live as long as we can rent it. We just sort of slid in, and boom, here we are. We look out into the smallish garden with a wall of hibiscus and say, WOW! Yeah just WOW!.
> 
> Today was the Wal Mart day after breakfast at the plaza, where, believe it or not, we actually recognized some of the "characters" from our last trip. There was the guy with the two Pomeranians, Ava and Coco, the old guy reading Noam Chomsky, the town drunk and of course the dogs. That is something we love to watch, they run around free, and no one gets upset at them, it is like they are looking for friends to say hello to. Some come with their owners on leashes, other are probably well fed strays and still more have their owners in the plaza even though they roam free.
> 
> It is funny, I grew up in cities, and in neighborhoods and you get to know the people, but sitting at breakfast this morning it was more like observing a play, a theater. Everyone in the plaza knew their part, the shoeshine guys set up their stands, the fruit vendors came out a took their places, the shopkeepers opened their gates and washed down the spaces, even the town drunk was part of the cast. I thought, this is the best thing ever, I'll be able to sit and watch this play every day, and eventually I too will become part of the cast, like the waiters and the guys sitting on the same benches talking with people they have known "forever". Yes, as one guy Charlie, who works as a volunteer with the Red Cross told us, it is a small town. He did hit us up for a $200 MXN raffle ticket, but the Red Cross here in Mexico is so vital, I was happy to part with it. Somehow I can't believe that this place is not something put together by Disney and that at the end of the day, the park will close, the cast members will go home and we will hop the monorail back to our hotel and then a few days later we will be back home with only a memory. What a trip...and this time no destroyed brain cells!
> 
> We and Charlie spoke for a good time, found out he lived near where we did in New Jersey, had similar backgrounds, it was like the dogs, "Let's be friends." Even in our neighborhoods that didn't happen.
> 
> Seems the gringos come out about 10:00 am or later to breakfast and talk, but the locals, even on Sunday, are out much earlier shopping and doing their thing.
> 
> Did make it to Wal Mart and had my first experience with garafons [sic]. I felt so dumb trying, in Spanglish, to figure out the system. Man, those things are heavy when they are full. I am told that water guys come around the neighborhood, but we don't yet know when and I suppose they won't carry them into the house even if they do deliver.
> 
> I am in love with living on two meals + 1 a day. Good breakfast of waffles at the plaza, then a mid afternoon meal of Tony's ribs at about 2:30, watching the closing ceremony of the Olympics (about the longest time I've watched any of the Olympics.) Our +1 meal with be some yoghurt and a sweet roll and I am still full from lunch.
> 
> SWMBO got here with a cough and cold, so we are treating it and expect it to disappear real quickly. Meanwhile, even in this short time we are exploring what this life means. Simply, it ain't like Baltimore. Everything from food purchases, meal planning, decorating, laundry is totally different. Example, SWMBO bought a clothes hamper at Wal-Mart, and returned it. Why? We don't need it. Each day we can simply bring our dirty stuff down to the machines, put it in a basket and then, when it accumulates just do the wash. Sounds stupid, no? But it is a big change from "back home".
> 
> So, tonight we will have our cultural experience, we are going to the movies.
> 
> We got a copy of the Guad Reporter today and looked through it. If you had told me that there would be so many things to do here, I'd never believe it. I don't think that boredom will be a problem.
> 
> What I cannot believe most is that we don't have to do it all in a week, or a day, or a month...we will be able to do it the rest of our lives, so we can relax, take our time and relax. SWMBO is going to have to learn that...but as she told our agent today, if we could have the house sold tomorrow, and if we hadn't promised our son that we wouldn't move before his wedding, we'd never leave.
> 
> One last thing, in Ajijic is it so easy to get along in English that I feel it will take extra effort on my part to fulfill my goal of speaking Spanish. It is all too easy to use Spanglish, or English and I find that I must ask the waiters and shopkeepers to speak Spanish to me, even if I do not understand all of it. They are all too happy to comply, and treat me like a child to help me learn. This is not a pejorative, I am a child when it comes to Spanish. When I get things right, correctamente, I am like a little kid - it is a great feeling.
> 
> Well, I've bored you enough for today. Tomorrow...well who knows what we will do tomorrow...does it matter?
> 
> One thing we will have to deal with is "stuff" - this trip has us rethinking "stuff". More on that later.
> 
> Oh, RV...we can pick you up if it makes it easier for you. Let me know.


Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## mickisue1

DNP said:


> Not boring at all, al contrario. You're are a good writer too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


You took the words right out of my, um, fingers.


----------



## FHBOY

*Getting the hang of metrics*

Yeah, we were all taught it in school, but who remembers when you're standing in front of the meat counter? I mean we saw some nice beef, but walked away cause we couldn't figure out the price to convert it to English system. I suppose that's the way it is in the beginning, constantly converting to something you know to see if you're getting good value. Does anyone have a simple way of converting kgs to lbs and km to miles, (a liter is about a quart, that I know)something someone with an age impaired memory could remember? And then, when do you stop doing that? A week, a month, a year from settling in?

Today is our first road trip to Los Guachimontones. Am I a bit nervous? Yep, never driven that far in Mexico and I have to maneuver around Guad to get there. Well, I've got my Guia Roji, and hopefully the Garmin will find the satellites (doesn't find them here in the house, probably the mountains).

So, hat and hope in hand - SWMBO at my side to tell me every wrong turn I take - no, I really do love her (it is my mantra when I drive with her, "I love her, I love her, I love her")...we will be off. :car:

PS went the the movies last night - only $300 MXN (three bucks)! The movie stunk (Dark Shadows) and we got a solo screening, all the others were smart enough not to go to see it - love Johnny Depp but even he couldn't save this film.

I should have a lot to talk about when we get back.


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> Does anyone have a simple way of converting kgs to lbs and km to miles, (a liter is about a quart, that I know)something someone with an age impaired memory could remember?


YES.

A kilo is about 2.2 lbs, so a half kilo is a bit more than a lb. Easy, right?

A kilometer is about .62 miles, so, if you go 20 kilometers, you're at about 12.5 miles, 40 is about 25, etc. 

Farenheit is about 18 degrees C + 32. So, because you'll be in a place where it doesn't get below freezing, figure that freezing = 0.

10 C = 50 F.

20 C = 68 F

30 C = 86 F

40 C = 104 F.

Notice that the additional degrees just go up by 18? 

For five degree increments, go up by 9. And between 0 and 5, or between 5 and ten, estimate. There's not THAT much difference between 22 C (about 71-72 F) and 20 C (68 F) anyway.

I don't live in MX, as you know. But two of my kids live in metric countries, and, as an RN, I used the weight measures all the time.

For liquid, BTW: a liter is a little more than a quart, so just figure you'll get a generous quart for a liter, and you're close enough.

For cooking, get a scale and good metric measuring cup/spoons. Most of the world measures dry ingredients by weight, not volume. It's significantly more accurate. 

Can't wait to have these "challenges" for myself!


----------



## Detailman

An approximate way to convert C to F is to double the C temp and add 30 so that if they say the temp is 20 Celcius (double it = 40 then add 30 making it 70). Not perfect but good estimation.


----------



## FHBOY

*Seguro para lunes-who knew?*

We took our road trip today. It rained and drizzled on and off, but with my Garmin and my Guia Roji we got to Los Guachimontones near Teuchitlán with barely a hitch. A word about Garmin in Mexico, it is good, I like it, but sometimes it is a bit off, like when you are riding on an established road and the little car is somewhere to the right of the blue line. Anyway, the reason for the map, JIC. If I never see another tope it will be too soon...but living here they are a fact of life, so I will figuratively and literally have to get over it (them).

So the ride was beautiful, the mountains are beautiful, the towns (well later about that) were nice and we got to Los Guachimontones we were so excited except...no one told us that museums in Mexico are closed on Mondays so we had no background with which to explore. And besides, the walk up to the ruins is enough to kill you, I have never seen grades like this in recent memory. We made it most of the way up, looked at some stuff and walked back down. Now we know - never try and visit a museum on Monday.

Did you ever wonder what Dorothy must have felt like when she encountered Oz and Munchkinland and the Dark Forest? We had that experience in Teuchitlan after our visit to the ruins. We decided we'd get lunch in the town, and headed for the plaza, figuring we'd find some place where we'd understand the menu, and be able to communicate in our broken Spanish. We were not able to do either and began to have our "No place like home" feeling.

There are those who when dropped into Oz as we were, would love the challenge and be better prepared to deal with the foreign-ness of it all. We found out we are not ready for that yet. We know that in a few years or maybe sooner, we'll be able to go anywhere in Mexico, just about, and not feel as strange, not feel the looks of the people as we walk, and sense the contempt (I know that is not what they are thinking) of our inability to communicate and/or our lack of adventure to try their food. It is not as easy as it sounds when you are tapping on a keyboard, the real experience of these disabilities are "real".

Life is full of challenges and full of set backs, it happens and while we retreated safely for a snack at an OXXO on the way back to Ajijic, where we eventually had our mid afternoon meal, we know that after a time, we will go back there and be comfortable enough not to have to leave. We got a good taste of what our ancestors faced, what new immigrants face in coming to the USA. It is not easy. Being an expat in any non-English speaking country is not as easy as it sounds.

But, an "adventure" that you tell your friends about was the scary situation you found yourself in at the time, and this was our adventure for today. We know that our immersion into our new home will not be a jump into the deep end, but a wade into the shallow end and we are OK with that. Who said it, "Know Thyself", well we are getting to know ourselves, and think that anyone planning to move better get to know themselves, not in theory but in practice before being ready to give it all up to follow a dream.

So, following our faithful Garmin, we missed the turnoff to the non-existent road that is a bypass around Jocotepec and somehow got us back to the main Guad-Chapala north south road, south of the airport. It was a nice trip.

A word about Mexican towns. I have complained often about the homogenization of the USA cities, everything you have in one place, McD, BK, THD, WalMart etc is just the same in the next town, suburb or city. I think that this is not just a part of the USA. In each town we went thru, there were the same shops, bodegas, tire places, etc etc except they had different names, different signage and different sizes. The people we saw all were the same people with different faces, nothing really changed from one town to the next along the road. Again, this is not a pejorative, just an observation. Somehow you expect to see a whole lot of "different" when you go somewhere and maybe as tourist in a town or port there is difference. But as we found, driving the road that is not as true. The plaza in Teuchitlán was different than our plaza in Ajijic that's true and the plaza in the other towns we have been are different, but the everyday world, no matter where we went - we could basically find all the same stuff. Maybe they weren't mega stores, but in it's own way, all the things along the side of the road are.

Again, maybe as I learn more about the country, the differences in these "same" things will become more apparent, but to the unschooled, right now, nope.

So, nothing on tap this evening, all that driving has sapped us at this point and we will be very glad to sit around and read, maybe grab some tube, and catch up on the day. SWMBO is getting better, what ever is in that Mexican cold syrup we got is better than the stuff we get in the USA...works like a charm.

Yep, no plans for tomorrow - weird isn't it? Nice and weird. Please get me some feed back, I hate having to do a monologue.


----------



## eagles100

FHBOY said:


> SWMBO is getting better, what ever is in that Mexican cold syrup we got is better than the stuff we get in the USA...works like a charm.


So I've gathered that "SWMBO" is your wife but does that stand for anything?

What is the name of the cold syrup?


----------



## mickisue1

eagles100 said:


> So I've gathered that "SWMBO" is your wife but does that stand for anything?
> 
> What is the name of the cold syrup?


She Who Must Be Obeyed.

Never hesitate to call you wife by that name. We appreciate it when the men in our lives understand their roles.


----------



## Anonimo

Here's a report on El Chololo by Mexico Cooks!
Mexico Cooks!: Mexico Cooks! and "El Mural" at Birriería El Chololo


----------



## Isla Verde

eagles100 said:


> So I've gathered that "SWMBO" is your wife but does that stand for anything?
> 
> What is the name of the cold syrup?


SWMBO = She Who Must Be Obeyed, taken from the wonderful Rumpole mysteries by John Mortimer. It's the jocular way Rumpole referred to his strong-willed wife Hilda.

By the way, I'd like to know the name of the cold syrup too - maybe it has a "secret ingredient"!


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> SWMBO = She Who Must Be Obeyed, taken from the wonderful Rumpole mysteries by John Mortimer. It's the jocular way Rumpole referred to his strong-willed wife Hilda.
> 
> By the way, I'd like to know the name of the cold syrup too - maybe it has a "secret ingredient"!


I believe SWMBO is older than that. Mortimer took it from a book called "She" by H. Rider Haggard.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> I believe SWMBO is older than that. Mortimer took it from a book called "She" by H. Rider Haggard.


I didn't know that. Thanks for the clarification, TG.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> I didn't know that. Thanks for the clarification, TG.


Don't thank me, thank Wikipedia. I have a copy of She. It is available in eBook form for free. I didn't search it for that expression, am going to when I get a few minutes.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Don't thank me, thank Wikipedia. I have a copy of She. It is available in eBook form for free. I didn't search it for that expression, am going to when I get a few minutes.


I don't have access to eBooks, so I'll have to pass on getting _She_ for free. Let us know what your search turns up.


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> I don't have access to eBooks, so I'll have to pass on getting _She_ for free. Let us know what your search turns up.


You can download a Kindle reader onto your laptop, and use it for the free ebooks. The Gutenberg Project has thousands and thousands of titles.

I have the entire collection of Jane Austen. What I haven't had is the time to read it.


----------



## Detailman

I truly enjoy your comments on your daily events. Not only do you tell us the things that you did that day but more importantly how you felt about the things you experienced.

Today was a good example with comments that reflect a balanced view of expat life. For many it is a much better experience than their home countries but it is not all roses. Some things, like the language, can be frustrating and even worrisome if one has medical problems, etc. You just have to keep looking at the more positive things and realize that some of the negatives will eventually disappear.

Keep your dialogue going. I for one feel it is really appreciated and gives future expats things to reflect upon. As you mention - who they really are on the inside might give them a glimpse as to how they will enjoy being an expat in a foreign country.

:clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> You can download a Kindle reader onto your laptop, and use it for the free ebooks. The Gutenberg Project has thousands and thousands of titles.
> 
> I have the entire collection of Jane Austen. What I haven't had is the time to read it.


Thanks for the tip, but I don't enjoy reading long texts on line. Too much strain on my eyes.


----------



## FHBOY

The miracle medicine is called TUKOL-D, we got it at Wal Mart.

The SWMBO moniker was adopted by my mother, of blessed memory, and lovingly given to my wife by her. Mom was a BBC-aholic.

My SWMBO is hardly a stubborn person, but those qualities that go along with the the moniker have made our 40 year relationship in good shape. Sort of a yin to my yang.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> I don't have access to eBooks, so I'll have to pass on getting _She_ for free. Let us know what your search turns up.


It is available from the Gutenberg Project in several formats that do not require a reader of any kind. It was very popular when it came out in the late 1800s. It has a very British empire view of the world. The title character is a woman who rules over a tribe in Africa. The book refers to her as "She-who-must-be-obeyed".


----------



## mattoleriver

She was the first book I read when I bought my shiny new Kindle. It's one of those books that I think would make a far better movie than book. I had to force myself to keep plodding through it.
FHBOY, I really appreciate your observations both good and bad. Keep 'em coming.

George


----------



## FHBOY

mattoleriver said:


> She was the first book I read when I bought my shiny new Kindle. It's one of those books that I think would make a far better movie than book. I had to force myself to keep plodding through it.
> FHBOY, I really appreciate your observations both good and bad. Keep 'em coming.
> 
> George


Hi, George: Thanks for the comment - pleased be sure to participate actively here.


----------



## RVGRINGO

For those who don't like long texts on the computer: I'm too blind to read & use my computer's voice option. I just need to find the cursor and highlight the text, or 'select all'. Then, I trigger the voice and the computer reads to me. On a Mac, 'Voice' can be found in system preferences. It is probably available on a PC, as well.


----------



## mickisue1

RVGRINGO said:


> For those who don't like long texts on the computer: I'm too blind to read & use my computer's voice option. I just need to find the cursor and highlight the text, or 'select all'. Then, I trigger the voice and the computer reads to me. On a Mac, 'Voice' can be found in system preferences. It is probably available on a PC, as well.


RV, I'm sad that you are still so challenged by your eyesight. But, selfishly, I'm happy to see you here, no matter how you do it!


----------



## FHBOY

*As Sure As Night...*

...follows day, it is my turn for the miracle Tukol-D! Yippee! Woke up this morning with the throat, ears, cough, you know. So now my posts will be medicated in addition to being long.

Someone told me that the climate here was the 2nd best in the world. I totally agree. This morning when I woke up it was 64 degrees F, in the middle of August! Yeah it rained last night, and today is overcast and cloudy, but by this time in Baltimore we'd have the A/C on if nothing more than for the humidity. I'm sure it is near 80 here now, but it doesn't feel like 80 I am used to. [Glad we changed our minds about PV - it is over 93 there with humidity...not for us] It is sort of like the thunder experience the other night...what you are used to and expect is not what it is...and in this case it is better. It drizzled off and on today, poured for a short while but no one seems to pay attention to it, we/they just go on with their/our business. Sure the restaurant where we had afternoon dinner was out side, but under a roof, so it was charming, not inconvenient. Didn't really see umbrellas either.

We had this afternoons "dinner" at a restaurant known as Panino's. It obviously, more than the ones we've been to so far, caters to the expat crowd. I saw a funny thing, a couple walked in and sat down, the waiter went over to them and asked, in English, what do you want to drink? They looked like us, you know, ...gringos. Turns out they were Mexican and told him in no uncertain, if joking, terms. When a restaurant expects and "profiles" you when come in, you know it has turned a corner. (BTW-chicken fried chicken or steak, a Philly style cheese steak, a BLT - sounds like they know who their clients are.)

I'm told that the town's ****** population will explode after October when all the snowbirds come back. I hope it doesn't change the town from how it is now. I lived in South Florida and dreaded them. We lived a regular life, ate in restaurants, were able to get books at the library, the traffic was manageable and the whole population was on a calm even keel, then the snowbirds came and, well if you never experienced it, good for you. Now, here, the plaza is filled with friendly people, the service folks are easy going and solicitous, the traffic is not bad. I dread what it will be like when we get back here in January. I suppose even paradise must have a few drawbacks.

Those of you who live here year round, what's it like in the towns/city where you live? Do the snowbirds affect your daily life? (Yep, that Tukol-D is really doing something to my head....weeeee!)

Today we shopped for a bar-b-que, bacon and fish - some combo. Couldn't find a good low cost bbq - the ones at Wal-Mart were really bad, and the one's we saw in the hardware stores don't look to sturdy. The search for bacon was also a bust, only prepacked stuff, we wanted fresh. The search for fish was more successful, but our inability to do the conversions fast enough caused us to leave empty handed. We'll write them down in my notebook tomorrow so when we go out we'll be better prepared.

Ajijic is the home of the Lake Chapala Society (LCS): ****** Central (just a joke, not a pejorative). We visited today and spoke with real people, the guide, the membership person, the IMSS adviser person, the ladies who run the sewing group, Claudio who coordinates the Handy Hammer [sic] group. It was great. I got her answers to my IMSS questions, found out, as I was told, "If you are bored or unhappy here in Ajijic, you might as well go home, you won't find anything to do anywhere else" or something like that. She was right. Look it up on the web, what a great place to meet people...again being at Lakeside makes it easier to get into the pool - and for us that is fine.

SWMBO tried driving today. She is from Brooklyn, need I say more. I am only too glad that the windows were up and she doesn't know more Spanish to yell at the other drivers - she knows only one Spanish curse, so she was stymied. I've learned patience in driving here, and to expect the unexpected (in slow motion) on the road, compared to the USA. Again, one day she will learn how the relax and let it go...but that takes time.

So today was a rather ordinary day...and that's very OK.


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> ..
> 
> The search for fish was more successful, but our inability to do the conversions fast enough caused us to leave empty handed. We'll write them down in my notebook tomorrow so when we go out we'll be better prepared.


Sounds like the Tukol-D messes with the brain.

Just remember: a half a kilo is a generous pound. (1.1 lb). It's not exact, but close enough that you should be able to use it for shopping purposes. So, 1/4 kilo becomes a half pound.

Feel better, FHBoy. SWMBO, as well.


----------



## Detailman

Nice post FHBoy!


----------



## Detailman

I know that last time you tried Ajijic Tango for their steaks.

Have you heard about Go? It is rated #2 by Trip Advisor, after Tango's.

The owner of Go, which is on the top floor of his house, is the same Canadian chef who owned and operated Pedro's Gourmet. It is situated right across the road from where we stayed for two months in an apartment.

Haven't been there yet but it doesn't get any bad reviews. Apparently the views from the top floor of the sunset are glorious. If you go please let us know what you think.


----------



## edgeee

*I know this is off topic but..*

i hope you realize we can't all own a kindle,
and some people are too young to remember Bob Dylan.

i want a kindle, but until i get my eyes on one, i'm only guessing as to what it means.


----------



## edgeee

RVGRINGO said:


> For those who don't like long texts on the computer: I'm too blind to read & use my computer's voice option. I just need to find the cursor and highlight the text, or 'select all'. Then, I trigger the voice and the computer reads to me. On a Mac, 'Voice' can be found in system preferences. It is probably available on a PC, as well.


RVG, i'm sorry to say i did not adopt my style to suit you or anyone else.
i did it for one very simple reason.
however, i think my reason and yours may have much in common.

i have problems when it comes to reading many lines of type that extend to the end of the space available, much like what i am typing now, but it seems to be the convention followed by most people. I just want to use 'white space' to make it easier for everyone, so it doesn't always sit well with those who want to do things in a more conventional manner. They tend to think that a paragraph can go on forever without a page break. While this is true, it does not make things easier for the intended reader. Therefore, i choose to put my thoughts into words that are confined to small spaces. It makes sense to me, but maybe i'm the only one who sees why it works. If anyone wants longer paragraphs, there are lots of writers/posters who will supply the need for your demand.


Just to explain a contrast, tho i must admit it was a small paragraph.
whatever you do, don't challenge me to write a long one.

R.B.Fuller once wrote a complex sentence extended for many pages.
Some think he did it it just to prove it could be done.


----------



## FHBOY

If you are planning to see something, to experience something, We got an object lesson what "first-hand" means yesterday from our fellow poster TundraGreen. 

We spent about four hours together seeing a small part of Guad from the perspective of an expat who lives there and he was a great host and showed us stuff we'd never had seen, nor ventured to explore on our own. Albeit I am still recovering from this friggin' cold and am not 100% he was a most gracious host. It was truly an afternoon of being more like a person from Mexico, then an expat. Let me explain, we took a bus from Ajijic to Guad (did not drive), we met TG and walked to a gallery called Artesinias de Jalisco, which is sponsored by the state. It was a short walk from the Central Viejo, the kind you don't take as a tourist. Then he got us to hop a bus, a regular city bus (6 pesos each) to go to the central plaza. Last time we took a cab. We walked with and like regular people, passing shops, offices stores, dodging traffic - I did not feel at all like a tourist. We asked TG to take us to a place for lunch. Again, he knew a place we'd have never had tried, it didn't, from the street, seem to be a place we'd feel comfortable at. Wow, we we ever wrong! The place overlooked the plaza, the food and service was great and forget the price.

As you may be able to tell, SWMBO and I are very cautious people in general. Maybe it is because our experience in international travel is very limited and it is something we are working on.

So, after lunch, and me being a sniffling coughing blah, we again got back on a bus to go back to the Central Viejo. Again, TG led the way, he knows the streets and public trans because he does not own a car. He led us through, as he put it, the "seedy" side of town near the bus station, all the time providing us with insights on the city, himself and his life. We parted company at the Central Viejo and thanked him for his gracious hospitality, then hopped a bus back to Ajijic, to our car and home. It was a great day on so many levels.

Before our foray into Guad, we went back to the Ajijic open air market (Wednesday) where we walked up and down, looked at the stuff (none of which we need this trip) and ended up with a beautiful bunch of flowers for 40 pesos, less than $4 USD. Fantastic! 

Today was a real normal day. My cold is better, I slept later and the only thing we did was go to Chapala to a small art exhibition, and to have lunch. We wandered the malecon and then had our mid day dinner, took a siesta, and are now just hanging out. Maybe we'll get a postre and coffee a bit later to round out the day.

A word and question about weather. Do I understand that now is the warm rainy season in Mexico and that after the rainy season we can expect, come October for temperatures and humidity (such as it is) to go down? The question comes because the weather here is far from hot and miserable like we are used to in Baltimore. Yes it rains, big deal, doesn't affect much, but is this called the hot season? I suppose if we down in PV or in the Yucatan we would feel more uncomfortable, right?

Tomorrow we are meeting RVGRINGO and Lady RVGRINGO for breakfast, we are really looking forward to see them again.

As we live in Ajijic and walk around, visit shops, the LCS, the pet shop, we find many friendly people, people who will share with you their thoughts and experiences, strangers at first, but when you end a conversation, you feel more like an acquaintance. All have stories as to why they are here, where they come from, how they got here. They all have opinions of the competence of the veterinarian, the dentist, the quality of a restaurant. There is, generally, no pretense of "class" as applied socioeconomically, the trappings of that are not evident in most people we have met. There is an overriding opinion on why they've chosen to settle here and that is economics. Inevitably many conversations turn to that and how, in the case of USAers, there was the thought/need to find a place where their lives could be more like they wanted on the resources they have available. Yes, I am no fool, there are really rich people here to whom it is not a major concern, but many we have met are not in that category. We carefully avoid the politics of the discussion, like our parents taught us.

A last thought - no one here on the Forum who is living in Mexico, has commented on the effect of snowbirds on their lives. From what I can see in my few days here in Ajijic, what we saw back in April, the end of the snowbird season and now is a whole different thing. It is very interesting.

So, with a one day delay, you've gotten a bit of what we've been doing. For convenience only, for meds and stuff, Wal Mart is almost a daily stop. This too will stop once we learn more about our town. In fact, right now we are off on a walking tour around our immediate neighborhood, to the local shops and stuff to learn more. It is true, for us, that the familiar makes it easier to adjust and at the same time, we want to shed the familiar in time.

What I have learned so far is you can't learn it all too quickly, it takes patience. For those, like us who are starting a new chapter, it is so necessary not to be too hard on yourself or impatient with your learning curve. Unlike a vacation, you will have the time to find out about your new life - just relax - that's the great thing.

Well, time for another shot of Tukol-D and a walkabout.

Question: Is what I am doing here considered a blog? Sounds dumb, but I thought blogs had to have their own address etc. and I always viewed them as exercises in ego.


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> ..-
> A word and question about weather. Do I understand that now is the warm rainy season in Mexico and that after the rainy season we can expect, come October for temperatures and humidity (such as it is) to go down? The question comes because the weather here is far from hot and miserable like we are used to in Baltimore. Yes it rains, big deal, doesn't affect much, but is this called the hot season? I suppose if we down in PV or in the Yucatan we would feel more uncomfortable, right?
> ...


Thanks for the kind words FHBoy. It was lots of fun spending the day with you two.

About the weather. You are pretty much right on. It will stop raining in another month or so. Then it will gradually cool into January with daily lows around 10 C (50 F) and highs around 25 C (77 F). However now is not the hot season. That occurs in May and June just before the rains start. At that time it is common to see highs above 35 C (95 F).

PS Definitely hotter and more humid near the coasts in Puerta Vallarta and especially the Yucatan. It might feel a little more like home to you.


----------



## Detailman

FHBOY said:


> What I have learned so far is you can't learn it all too quickly, it takes patience. For those, like us who are starting a new chapter, it is so necessary not to be too hard on yourself or impatient with your learning curve. Unlike a vacation, you will have the time to find out about your new life - just relax - that's the great thing.


Another good post.

What you say above is really the key to so many facets of life. New job, location, circumstances, etc. Just relax and go with the flow.

Most things fall into place given sufficient time and you do have the time. ENJOY!!


----------



## FHBOY

*Need a Day Trip*

:car: SWMBO and I want a day trip from Ajijic tomorrow. I've got my Guia Roji but don't know where to go. Any Suggestions?


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> :car: SWMBO and I want a day trip from Ajijic tomorrow. I've got my Guia Roji but don't know where to go. Any Suggestions?


Have you been to Mazamitla yet? Or Tapalpa?


----------



## johnmex

How about Sayula? Look up the Ojeda family. They make really nice knives.


----------



## Anonimo

Nice report.

A blog is like a personal journal. It doesn't necessarily have to be egotistical. What you wrote was a long, detailed post, but it's not a blog, as this is a forum.


----------



## FHBOY

*Catching Up*

Well folks it's been a couple of days since I could sit and write stuff. After a while, and until we get finally settled permanently and make connections, social groups, networks, I find that even after 10 days it is still a vacation. It is not as if, because we will be leaving, that you make appointments etc. That is something that is, for us, 3 months or so down the road. Don't get me wrong, we have met people and talked and laughed, but when you know you are leaving, there's no, "well, I'll see you next Tuesday at the ___________." I see people in the plaza, people who do live here, get into that, "Hey Brenda, how's Caren doing, I ran into her at the market. Did you hear about Jackie?" That comes with time and on this trip, that is something we do not have - the gift of knowing that next week, next month or next year will be the uninterrupted living on "your place"

SWMBO leaves tomorrow on her way back to Baltimore. Thank you American Airlines, she has a 5-hour layover at DFW. Flying is not what it should be. We met a guy who lives next door to our house here. He's from South Philly - a very tight community, and he's been down here 10 yeas, an ex-butcher. He rarely goes back to Philly because the airlines fly him from GDL to LAX and then LAX to PHL. Talk about a sucky flight. He misses family events, like weddings and christenings and such, but figures that is the price you pay when you choose this life and in his balance, the trade off is well worth it.

We went to Mazamitla, on Saturday. It was nice, if you were driving, like me, it was fun...but SWMBO was a passenger and for her all it was was about an hour and half in a car. Mazamitla was nice, charming place, full of younger people, the plaza was cute...but it seems to be a place for off roading and eco-tourism and just like out last trip, we were the only English speakers there and felt very out of place. We ate at this restaurant/bar called Vito's. We ordered food we knew, but what we got was unlike what we expected. I never had gray steak (I ordered carne asada.) Maybe we are not that adventurous type [yet]. So we ate, took all of ten pictures, got back in the car and drove home. It was an experience and I suppose had we someone along who knew something about the place, like TG was in Guad, it would have been a better trip.

I'm here, solo, until the 30th so I've got a few days to myself. The rental car goes back on Saturday, so for four days I will be hoofing and bussing it around town. If I can get used to climbing hills, it should be OK.

We met with a mover/storage place here to get some info on that, FM3's, etc etc. We have decided to skip the plane ride back to settle, and drive down with the cats. I told SWMBO that she is in for a 5-day road trip and she says she is OK with that. Got some good tips from the movers, and the estimate in general is what we had thought. Yes, I am exchanging money for people and time on this. I am sure if I took the time I could find the people to do the job and save money, but at some point I'll just take it. The idea of having one person/company to deal with, a representative to handle the paperwork, who knows the ropes, is worth the trade off. I like the DIY life only to a point, I like that DIY saves money - but I feel there are some things in life you cannot do yourself and the effort is worth it. 

We are also doing our FM3 paperwork in the consulate in DC instead of waiting to do it here. The mover's rep said it will make it easier to get out stuff over the border. According to her the only thing we will not be issued at the consulate is the FM3 card (I am using the old terminology), but we will have all the right stamps on our passports, and then in one day in Chapala, we can get the card, instead of waiting three weeks. I know that she may be right, she may be wrong, but it is worth a shot to see if all that can be done in DC.

So, for now - c'ya - I'm sure I'll have more to say at a let date.


----------



## DNP

FHBOY said:


> Well folks it's been a couple of days since I could sit and write stuff. After a while, and until we get finally settled permanently and make connections, social groups, networks, I find that even after 10 days it is still a vacation. It is not as if, because we will be leaving, that you make appointments etc. That is something that is, for us, 3 months or so down the road. Don't get me wrong, we have met people and talked and laughed, but when you know you are leaving, there's no, "well, I'll see you next Tuesday at the ___________." I see people in the plaza, people who do live here, get into that, "Hey Brenda, how's Caren doing, I ran into her at the market. Did you hear about Jackie?" That comes with time and on this trip, that is something we do not have - the gift of knowing that next week, next month or next year will be the uninterrupted living on "your place"
> 
> SWMBO leaves tomorrow on her way back to Baltimore. Thank you American Airlines, she has a 5-hour layover at DFW. Flying is not what it should be. We met a guy who lives next door to our house here. He's from South Philly - a very tight community, and he's been down here 10 yeas, an ex-butcher. He rarely goes back to Philly because the airlines fly him from GDL to LAX and then LAX to PHL. Talk about a sucky flight. He misses family events, like weddings and christenings and such, but figures that is the price you pay when you choose this life and in his balance, the trade off is well worth it.
> 
> We went to Mazamitla, on Saturday. It was nice, if you were driving, like me, it was fun...but SWMBO was a passenger and for her all it was was about an hour and half in a car. Mazamitla was nice, charming place, full of younger people, the plaza was cute...but it seems to be a place for off roading and eco-tourism and just like out last trip, we were the only English speakers there and felt very out of place. We ate at this restaurant/bar called Vito's. We ordered food we knew, but what we got was unlike what we expected. I never had gray steak (I ordered carne asada.) Maybe we are not that adventurous type [yet]. So we ate, took all of ten pictures, got back in the car and drove home. It was an experience and I suppose had we someone along who knew something about the place, like TG was in Guad, it would have been a better trip.
> 
> I'm here, solo, until the 30th so I've got a few days to myself. The rental car goes back on Saturday, so for four days I will be hoofing and bussing it around town. If I can get used to climbing hills, it should be OK.
> 
> We met with a mover/storage place here to get some info on that, FM3's, etc etc. We have decided to skip the plane ride back to settle, and drive down with the cats. I told SWMBO that she is in for a 5-day road trip and she says she is OK with that. Got some good tips from the movers, and the estimate in general is what we had thought. Yes, I am exchanging money for people and time on this. I am sure if I took the time I could find the people to do the job and save money, but at some point I'll just take it. The idea of having one person/company to deal with, a representative to handle the paperwork, who knows the ropes, is worth the trade off. I like the DIY life only to a point, I like that DIY saves money - but I feel there are some things in life you cannot do yourself and the effort is worth it.
> 
> We are also doing our FM3 paperwork in the consulate in DC instead of waiting to do it here. The mover's rep said it will make it easier to get out stuff over the border. According to her the only thing we will not be issued at the consulate is the FM3 card (I am using the old terminology), but we will have all the right stamps on our passports, and then in one day in Chapala, we can get the card, instead of waiting three weeks. I know that she may be right, she may be wrong, but it is worth a shot to see if all that can be done in DC.
> 
> So, for now - c'ya - I'm sure I'll have more to say at a let date.


I hate those long flights to the East Coast too. Just made one again last week through Dallas/Fort Worth. Everything smooth, but a long ordeal. You know the drill.

Anyhow thinking of trying a BTW Mexico City trip instead and taking the bus from DF home iSan Miguel) with maybe a couple nights In DF thrown in.

DF is always a wonderful place to visit anyhow, and I love the bus service (Primera Plus, etc.) which can't be beat--something you may want to try on one of your side trips, if you haven't already.

Again, really enjoy your journal posts, that your wife survived her trip, and hope you're starting to feel better.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> Well folks it's been a couple of days since I could sit and write stuff. After a while, and until we get finally settled permanently and make connections, social groups, networks, I find that even after 10 days it is still a vacation. It is not as if, because we will be leaving, that you make appointments etc. That is something that is, for us, 3 months or so down the road. Don't get me wrong, we have met people and talked and laughed, but when you know you are leaving, there's no, "well, I'll see you next Tuesday at the ___________." I see people in the plaza, people who do live here, get into that, "Hey Brenda, how's Caren doing, I ran into her at the market. Did you hear about Jackie?" That comes with time and on this trip, that is something we do not have - the gift of knowing that next week, next month or next year will be the uninterrupted living on "your place"
> 
> SWMBO leaves tomorrow on her way back to Baltimore. Thank you American Airlines, she has a 5-hour layover at DFW. Flying is not what it should be. We met a guy who lives next door to our house here. He's from South Philly - a very tight community, and he's been down here 10 yeas, an ex-butcher. He rarely goes back to Philly because the airlines fly him from GDL to LAX and then LAX to PHL. Talk about a sucky flight. He misses family events, like weddings and christenings and such, but figures that is the price you pay when you choose this life and in his balance, the trade off is well worth it.
> 
> We went to Mazamitla, on Saturday. It was nice, if you were driving, like me, it was fun...but SWMBO was a passenger and for her all it was was about an hour and half in a car. Mazamitla was nice, charming place, full of younger people, the plaza was cute...but it seems to be a place for off roading and eco-tourism and just like out last trip, we were the only English speakers there and felt very out of place. We ate at this restaurant/bar called Vito's. We ordered food we knew, but what we got was unlike what we expected. I never had gray steak (I ordered carne asada.) Maybe we are not that adventurous type [yet]. So we ate, took all of ten pictures, got back in the car and drove home. It was an experience and I suppose had we someone along who knew something about the place, like TG was in Guad, it would have been a better trip.
> 
> I'm here, solo, until the 30th so I've got a few days to myself. The rental car goes back on Saturday, so for four days I will be hoofing and bussing it around town. If I can get used to climbing hills, it should be OK.
> 
> We met with a mover/storage place here to get some info on that, FM3's, etc etc. We have decided to skip the plane ride back to settle, and drive down with the cats. I told SWMBO that she is in for a 5-day road trip and she says she is OK with that. Got some good tips from the movers, and the estimate in general is what we had thought. Yes, I am exchanging money for people and time on this. I am sure if I took the time I could find the people to do the job and save money, but at some point I'll just take it. The idea of having one person/company to deal with, a representative to handle the paperwork, who knows the ropes, is worth the trade off. I like the DIY life only to a point, I like that DIY saves money - but I feel there are some things in life you cannot do yourself and the effort is worth it.
> 
> We are also doing our FM3 paperwork in the consulate in DC instead of waiting to do it here. The mover's rep said it will make it easier to get out stuff over the border. According to her the only thing we will not be issued at the consulate is the FM3 card (I am using the old terminology), but we will have all the right stamps on our passports, and then in one day in Chapala, we can get the card, instead of waiting three weeks. I know that she may be right, she may be wrong, but it is worth a shot to see if all that can be done in DC.
> 
> So, for now - c'ya - I'm sure I'll have more to say at a let date.


Thanks for the update, FHBoy. Sounds like you are both chomping at the bit to be permanent residents.

Tourism only goes so far, no?


----------



## FHBOY

Can't believe it has been a week since I posted last. I wonder sometimes why that is. Is it possible that the observations, life and questions that I have are becoming so routine that I feel it iis of no interest to any one any longer. No, that is not a reflection on my readers but a comment on myself. Each day I stay here, and I'm out of here at 5:00 am on Thursday, life seems more normal. There are few surprises any longer, maybe a freakish thunderstorm very early Sunday morning, was storm you would not believe, wind, rain that downed electrical poles, tree limbs and killed electric service to the house. The unusual part was the duration, it lasted so long as compared to the violent storms of this type in Maryland. It was amazing.

Yes, I have heard around the dinner table last night that something happened on the road between here and Guadalajara, but no one seemed to pay it any mind all day yesterday. The big stuff here was the storm, a marathon through the mountains, God knows how they did that, that ended in the plaza, and everyone was out on the streets as usual, going to wherever,

Oh yeah, before the storm Saturday night, I did hear fireworks coming from the direction of some of the clubs along the highway leading west of here. I have no cause to think that the noise was any more than that, altho my neighbor here did mention, and he is Mexican, that he hoped that it was all it was, and then we went back to removing the fallen branches of a tree in front of his house.

Eating still amazes me here, really. When SWMBO was here with me, we went to places we thought (and were) good places to eat, but there were no surprises. Prices were prices and the food was the food. But last week, I wandered into a restaurant that had a lot of cars parked in front of it and found a two for one dinner special with a menu a full legal size piece of paper long including meatloaf, coq au vin, Shrimp New Orleans, brisket, veal Marsala, sea bass. I had veal Parmesan. I was amazed. Then I stopped the other night at an Italian restaurant just down the carretera and had the nicest foccacia, chicken Parmesan and fettuccine with red sauce, while others were having lasagne and fettuccine alfredo. The difference in food was amazing. So last night, my next door neighbors invited me to go out to dinner with them, we were going back to a restaurant I was at that had the veal, so I thought, well I can have it again. Surprise! Last night was Chinese food night! And it it was good (not New York standards good) but really really well done and served nicely. I tell you the more I stay here, the more I find to like about it.

You see what you read, and since I don't or understand Spanish enough to listen to the news, seems to give you outside of here a "leg up?" How can I explain it? OK. Back in college, around 1971, I was studying abroad in Israel (where I met SWMBO) and being a student in Tel Aviv, life was just everyday normal. Yes, SWMBO had been on a kibbutz in the Galilee for a few months and heard artillery coming from the Golan, but it was nothing that affected us. We'd get letters (pre-internet) from our friends and parents about, "Did you hear about....?" "Aren't you afraid of...." and our responses were, "No, I got a class to go to and we are going downtown for dinner later." They seemed more scared of where we were than we who were there. It seems the same way now in my part of Mexico, yes ****** land, lakeside, Jalisco - there is no doubt that for Mexicans and others in other places this drug violence is frightening and dangerous, but in this little world, we do not feel it. I am sure that those with Mexican friends feel it a bit more, as their friends are more vulnerable to the fall out from this.

But the cartels want, I am told, nothing to do with American expats. I was told that the cartels did one of their kidnappings and when they found expats in the group, they released them so as not to get entangled with USA citizens and the USA. This is why I feel safer here than in Baltimore. Yes the kidnappings and violence is terrible and tragic, but having a city of over 160 (so far) random street violence murders and killings is more terrifying to an Average Joe, than to a Yank in Mexico.

Anyway, it is gently raining outside this morning, nothing usual about hat. I went out the other morning in a torrential rain, cause I'm really dumb like that, to go eat breakfast at the outdoor cafe in the plaza. I sat under a big umbrella, with a few others and had pancakes in the rain...I was in heaven. To sit amidst the rain, to calmly sip your coffee is an experience I won't soon forget.

Yes, homecoming is near and I leave with mixed emotions. I have not yet established a network here that allows me to have an active social life so I feel good about going home to SWMBO, the kitties, the kids, the people I know and the stuff I "have to" do, even as a retiree, but I will miss the beauty and the fun of here, where I have nothing at all I have to do. I think I am trading absolute lonely leisure for a lot less lonely life. I know, that after we have finally settled here, when I have SWMBO with me, when there is the idea that this is where we are and belong, the idea of going home will change, that this will be my home.

This trip has made Ajijic more of a home than the other trips, perhaps because I've been here for three weeks. perhaps because I have a neighbor who I met, perhaps because I met a group of people who have a commonality with me and perhaps because I am beginning to recognize the faces I see in town, at the plaza at WalMart etc. I am sure that when we return, when we get more involved the feeling of strangeness will dissipate even more, when we will feel comfortable to say hello. So it is with mixed feelings that I am leaving, for now. I know this is where I want to be...and I'd love to tell you that as of today I am 100% comfortable here, but that would be a lie, not yet.

I have learned in the past few years something that I could not accept as a younger man...patience. Do not expect that when you go into something new it will be perfect immediately, it takes time...and that is what I am feeling now...I need more time here to make it 100% comfortable. I know that my life here will be better in so many ways than it will be in Baltimore, but that just has not yet revealed itself to me, and I have to wait for it to happen, and I am sure it will. Yes, there is a part of me that wants to run "home" to Baltimore, but that is only because it is 100% familiar. 

Adventures, new chapters of your life are not, and that is what makes tomorrow interesting.


----------



## DNP

FHBOY said:


> Can't believe it has been a week since I posted last. I wonder sometimes why that is. Is it possible that the observations, life and questions that I have are becoming so routine that I feel it iis of no interest to any one any longer. No, that is not a reflection on my readers but a comment on myself. Each day I stay here, and I'm out of here at 5:00 am on Thursday, life seems more normal. There are few surprises any longer, maybe a freakish thunderstorm very early Sunday morning, was storm you would not believe, wind, rain that downed electrical poles, tree limbs and killed electric service to the house. The unusual part was the duration, it lasted so long as compared to the violent storms of this type in Maryland. It was amazing.
> 
> Yes, I have heard around the dinner table last night that something happened on the road between here and Guadalajara, but no one seemed to pay it any mind all day yesterday. The big stuff here was the storm, a marathon through the mountains, God knows how they did that, that ended in the plaza, and everyone was out on the streets as usual, going to wherever,
> 
> Oh yeah, before the storm Saturday night, I did hear fireworks coming from the direction of some of the clubs along the highway leading west of here. I have no cause to think that the noise was any more than that, altho my neighbor here did mention, and he is Mexican, that he hoped that it was all it was, and then we went back to removing the fallen branches of a tree in front of his house.
> 
> Eating still amazes me here, really. When SWMBO was here with me, we went to places we thought (and were) good places to eat, but there were no surprises. Prices were prices and the food was the food. But last week, I wandered into a restaurant that had a lot of cars parked in front of it and found a two for one dinner special with a menu a full legal size piece of paper long including meatloaf, coq au vin, Shrimp New Orleans, brisket, veal Marsala, sea bass. I had veal Parmesan. I was amazed. Then I stopped the other night at an Italian restaurant just down the carretera and had the nicest foccacia, chicken Parmesan and fettuccine with red sauce, while others were having lasagne and fettuccine alfredo. The difference in food was amazing. So last night, my next door neighbors invited me to go out to dinner with them, we were going back to a restaurant I was at that had the veal, so I thought, well I can have it again. Surprise! Last night was Chinese food night! And it it was good (not New York standards good) but really really well done and served nicely. I tell you the more I stay here, the more I find to like about it.
> 
> You see what you read, and since I don't or understand Spanish enough to listen to the news, seems to give you outside of here a "leg up?" How can I explain it? OK. Back in college, around 1971, I was studying abroad in Israel (where I met SWMBO) and being a student in Tel Aviv, life was just everyday normal. Yes, SWMBO had been on a kibbutz in the Galilee for a few months and heard artillery coming from the Golan, but it was nothing that affected us. We'd get letters (pre-internet) from our friends and parents about, "Did you hear about....?" "Aren't you afraid of...." and our responses were, "No, I got a class to go to and we are going downtown for dinner later." They seemed more scared of where we were than we who were there. It seems the same way now in my part of Mexico, yes ****** land, lakeside, Jalisco - there is no doubt that for Mexicans and others in other places this drug violence is frightening and dangerous, but in this little world, we do not feel it. I am sure that those with Mexican friends feel it a bit more, as their friends are more vulnerable to the fall out from this.
> 
> But the cartels want, I am told, nothing to do with American expats. I was told that the cartels did one of their kidnappings and when they found expats in the group, they released them so as not to get entangled with USA citizens and the USA. This is why I feel safer here than in Baltimore. Yes the kidnappings and violence is terrible and tragic, but having a city of over 160 (so far) random street violence murders and killings is more terrifying to an Average Joe, than to a Yank in Mexico.
> 
> Anyway, it is gently raining outside this morning, nothing usual about hat. I went out the other morning in a torrential rain, cause I'm really dumb like that, to go eat breakfast at the outdoor cafe in the plaza. I sat under a big umbrella, with a few others and had pancakes in the rain...I was in heaven. To sit amidst the rain, to calmly sip your coffee is an experience I won't soon forget.
> 
> Yes, homecoming is near and I leave with mixed emotions. I have not yet established a network here that allows me to have an active social life so I feel good about going home to SWMBO, the kitties, the kids, the people I know and the stuff I "have to" do, even as a retiree, but I will miss the beauty and the fun of here, where I have nothing at all I have to do. I think I am trading absolute lonely leisure for a lot less lonely life. I know, that after we have finally settled here, when I have SWMBO with me, when there is the idea that this is where we are and belong, the idea of going home will change, that this will be my home.
> 
> This trip has made Ajijic more of a home than the other trips, perhaps because I've been here for three weeks. perhaps because I have a neighbor who I met, perhaps because I met a group of people who have a commonality with me and perhaps because I am beginning to recognize the faces I see in town, at the plaza at WalMart etc. I am sure that when we return, when we get more involved the feeling of strangeness will dissipate even more, when we will feel comfortable to say hello. So it is with mixed feelings that I am leaving, for now. I know this is where I want to be...and I'd love to tell you that as of today I am 100% comfortable here, but that would be a lie, not yet.
> 
> I have learned in the past few years something that I could not accept as a younger man...patience. Do not expect that when you go into something new it will be perfect immediately, it takes time...and that is what I am feeling now...I need more time here to make it 100% comfortable. I know that my life here will be better in so many ways than it will be in Baltimore, but that just has not yet revealed itself to me, and I have to wait for it to happen, and I am sure it will. Yes, there is a part of me that wants to run "home" to Baltimore, but that is only because it is 100% familiar.
> 
> Adventures, new chapters of your life are not, and that is what makes tomorrow interesting.


I don't know what makes home, a home. But I think one of the things is famiarity with one's surroundings, and that comes eith time; you can't rush the process. 

Hope to meet you when you return.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## terrybahena

FHBOY said:


> Can't believe it has been a week since I posted last. I wonder sometimes why that is. Is it possible that the observations, life and questions that I have are becoming so routine that I feel it iis of no interest to any one any longer. No, that is not a reflection on my readers but a comment on myself. Each day I stay here, and I'm out of here at 5:00 am on Thursday, life seems more normal. There are few surprises any longer, maybe a freakish thunderstorm very early Sunday morning, was storm you would not believe, wind, rain that downed electrical poles, tree limbs and killed electric service to the house. The unusual part was the duration, it lasted so long as compared to the violent storms of this type in Maryland. It was amazing.
> 
> Yes, I have heard around the dinner table last night that something happened on the road between here and Guadalajara, but no one seemed to pay it any mind all day yesterday. The big stuff here was the storm, a marathon through the mountains, God knows how they did that, that ended in the plaza, and everyone was out on the streets as usual, going to wherever,
> 
> Oh yeah, before the storm Saturday night, I did hear fireworks coming from the direction of some of the clubs along the highway leading west of here. I have no cause to think that the noise was any more than that, altho my neighbor here did mention, and he is Mexican, that he hoped that it was all it was, and then we went back to removing the fallen branches of a tree in front of his house.
> 
> Eating still amazes me here, really. When SWMBO was here with me, we went to places we thought (and were) good places to eat, but there were no surprises. Prices were prices and the food was the food. But last week, I wandered into a restaurant that had a lot of cars parked in front of it and found a two for one dinner special with a menu a full legal size piece of paper long including meatloaf, coq au vin, Shrimp New Orleans, brisket, veal Marsala, sea bass. I had veal Parmesan. I was amazed. Then I stopped the other night at an Italian restaurant just down the carretera and had the nicest foccacia, chicken Parmesan and fettuccine with red sauce, while others were having lasagne and fettuccine alfredo. The difference in food was amazing. So last night, my next door neighbors invited me to go out to dinner with them, we were going back to a restaurant I was at that had the veal, so I thought, well I can have it again. Surprise! Last night was Chinese food night! And it it was good (not New York standards good) but really really well done and served nicely. I tell you the more I stay here, the more I find to like about it.
> 
> You see what you read, and since I don't or understand Spanish enough to listen to the news, seems to give you outside of here a "leg up?" How can I explain it? OK. Back in college, around 1971, I was studying abroad in Israel (where I met SWMBO) and being a student in Tel Aviv, life was just everyday normal. Yes, SWMBO had been on a kibbutz in the Galilee for a few months and heard artillery coming from the Golan, but it was nothing that affected us. We'd get letters (pre-internet) from our friends and parents about, "Did you hear about....?" "Aren't you afraid of...." and our responses were, "No, I got a class to go to and we are going downtown for dinner later." They seemed more scared of where we were than we who were there. It seems the same way now in my part of Mexico, yes ****** land, lakeside, Jalisco - there is no doubt that for Mexicans and others in other places this drug violence is frightening and dangerous, but in this little world, we do not feel it. I am sure that those with Mexican friends feel it a bit more, as their friends are more vulnerable to the fall out from this.
> 
> But the cartels want, I am told, nothing to do with American expats. I was told that the cartels did one of their kidnappings and when they found expats in the group, they released them so as not to get entangled with USA citizens and the USA. This is why I feel safer here than in Baltimore. Yes the kidnappings and violence is terrible and tragic, but having a city of over 160 (so far) random street violence murders and killings is more terrifying to an Average Joe, than to a Yank in Mexico.
> 
> Anyway, it is gently raining outside this morning, nothing usual about hat. I went out the other morning in a torrential rain, cause I'm really dumb like that, to go eat breakfast at the outdoor cafe in the plaza. I sat under a big umbrella, with a few others and had pancakes in the rain...I was in heaven. To sit amidst the rain, to calmly sip your coffee is an experience I won't soon forget.
> 
> Yes, homecoming is near and I leave with mixed emotions. I have not yet established a network here that allows me to have an active social life so I feel good about going home to SWMBO, the kitties, the kids, the people I know and the stuff I "have to" do, even as a retiree, but I will miss the beauty and the fun of here, where I have nothing at all I have to do. I think I am trading absolute lonely leisure for a lot less lonely life. I know, that after we have finally settled here, when I have SWMBO with me, when there is the idea that this is where we are and belong, the idea of going home will change, that this will be my home.
> 
> This trip has made Ajijic more of a home than the other trips, perhaps because I've been here for three weeks. perhaps because I have a neighbor who I met, perhaps because I met a group of people who have a commonality with me and perhaps because I am beginning to recognize the faces I see in town, at the plaza at WalMart etc. I am sure that when we return, when we get more involved the feeling of strangeness will dissipate even more, when we will feel comfortable to say hello. So it is with mixed feelings that I am leaving, for now. I know this is where I want to be...and I'd love to tell you that as of today I am 100% comfortable here, but that would be a lie, not yet.
> 
> I have learned in the past few years something that I could not accept as a younger man...patience. Do not expect that when you go into something new it will be perfect immediately, it takes time...and that is what I am feeling now...I need more time here to make it 100% comfortable. I know that my life here will be better in so many ways than it will be in Baltimore, but that just has not yet revealed itself to me, and I have to wait for it to happen, and I am sure it will. Yes, there is a part of me that wants to run "home" to Baltimore, but that is only because it is 100% familiar.
> 
> Adventures, new chapters of your life are not, and that is what makes tomorrow interesting.


I like what you said about learning patience! It has been and continues to be my biggest and, as it turns out, most satisfying lesson since we arrived in Mexico to live. It's been almost 3 months now and I have really changed from that aspect. We make plans but not expectations. We wanted cantaloupes this week but they are nowhere to be found, and something is going on with the price of eggs. But there's lots of milk to be had, and a couple of weeks ago nobody had it. So I'll eat bananas in the morning for awhile. I'm also getting used to how time is sometimes irrelevant ha ha. FHBOY your posts are great- maybe you should think about a blog. I started one for myself to write about my adventures in this new life, how it differs from northern Calif, etc. As it turns out family members and some close friends enjoy it cause they can see what I'm doing, how I feel, etc. And for me, it remains therapy ha ha in a place that each day I get a tiny bit better at communicating in. Vive!


----------



## Longford

Just remember, when someone tells you they'll be around to fix something, ask "hoy misma?", or "Mañana" ... then "Mañana en la mañana," or "cuando?" Yes, time can stand still, and patience tested. LOL!


----------



## tepetapan

terrybahena said:


> I like what you said about learning patience! It has been and continues to be my biggest and, as it turns out, most satisfying lesson since we arrived in Mexico to live. It's been almost 3 months now and I have really changed from that aspect. We make plans but not expectations. We wanted cantaloupes this week but they are nowhere to be found, and something is going on with the price of eggs. But there's lots of milk to be had, and a couple of weeks ago nobody had it. So I'll eat bananas in the morning for awhile. I'm also getting used to how time is sometimes irrelevant ha ha. FHBOY your posts are great- maybe you should think about a blog. I started one for myself to write about my adventures in this new life, how it differs from northern Calif, etc. As it turns out family members and some close friends enjoy it cause they can see what I'm doing, how I feel, etc. And for me, it remains therapy ha ha in a place that each day I get a tiny bit better at communicating in. Vive!


 The price of eggs has been one of the top news stories the past few weeks in Mexico. Locate a local online newspaper and use something like google translator to follow along with the current national and local news. In Catemaco the price for a dozen eggs has gone up less than 2 pesos, the west coast is seeing more of an increase.
Fruits and veggies are typically delivered in town around Thursday, by Tuesday or Wednesday it can be slim picking for some things. There is likely a day in your town when fruits and veggies are normally delivered by wholesalers. Ask your favorite fruit monger what day deliveries arrive and plan to stop by a day or so later for some really good, fresh produce.


----------



## terrybahena

tepetapan said:


> The price of eggs has been one of the top news stories the past few weeks in Mexico. Locate a local online newspaper and use something like google translator to follow along with the current national and local news. In Catemaco the price for a dozen eggs has gone up less than 2 pesos, the west coast is seeing more of an increase.
> Fruits and veggies are typically delivered in town around Thursday, by Tuesday or Wednesday it can be slim picking for some things. There is likely a day in your town when fruits and veggies are normally delivered by wholesalers. Ask your favorite fruit monger what day deliveries arrive and plan to stop by a day or so later for some really good, fresh produce.


Thanx for your comments! Very good idea about the online newspaper! And we do have our favorite fruit & veggie woman, she calls me amiga and the rest of the vendors call me Gwhera (spelling but sounds like wear-a), (& yes I know what it means white). She sends someone out looking for anything we ask for & she doesn't have...but I didn't think of asking her about delivery day-again thnx!


----------



## jjroth2

I just perused all your "bogs" and found them enjoyable, enlightening with some great introspection. It's a shame you and the Mrs. were beset by colds, but, nonetheless, you appeared to have brushed them aside and made the most of your time with a very active agenda.

I visited the area two years ago in August when, on occasion, the rain came as you described, but only in the wee hours without any damage. It was fun hearing it from inside.

Enjoy your remainder and hopefully the flights home will be as scheduled.


----------



## jjroth2

"Blogs," I.e.


----------



## edgeee

FHBOY, thanks for the updates.

(I didn't do a reply, per se, to save space.)

You have done a wonderful job of relating a dream come true.
And the best is yet to come!

Thanks for your efforts.
It takes time and work to type all that stuff.
However, it takes a heart to share your feelings so freely, and it takes courage to be so honest.
You inspire me.
:clap2:

(Be careful, you know what i'm like; even without inspiration i can lose it.)


----------



## Detailman

I second edgeee’s motion. Very well done FHBoy.

No matter how many times a person has visited Mexico it is always enjoyable to see it through another person’s eyes. When we read your perspective of things and hear about your feelings it helps us understand that despite having different backgrounds we are all alike in many respects.

Although some people crave “different” the majority of us enjoy the “familiar.” The good thing is that if a person decides to try expat life what is “different” will become “familiar” in time. If it does not then that might be an indication that expat life is not for you.

Have a safe trip home on Thursday. From then on you can count the weeks/months until you fly again without a return ticket.


----------



## FHBOY

Detailman said:


> I second edgeee’s motion. Very well done FHBoy.
> 
> No matter how many times a person has visited Mexico it is always enjoyable to see it through another person’s eyes. When we read your perspective of things and hear about your feelings it helps us understand that despite having different backgrounds we are all alike in many respects.
> 
> Although some people crave “different” the majority of us enjoy the “familiar.” The good thing is that if a person decides to try expat life what is “different” will become “familiar” in time. If it does not then that might be an indication that expat life is not for you.
> 
> Have a safe trip home on Thursday. From then on you can count the weeks/months until you fly again without a return ticket.


We may even change our minds a drive, dump the two cars we own now, get a Honda CR-V (used), put the four kitties in their individual travel kennels and set out to the open road. A long time ago, RV wrote me a said, "what's your hurry? You're retired." Besides the airlines want almost as much to fly the kitties as they do to fly us! Adventures, adventures!


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you plan on many driving trips back to the USA, you may want to consider one last flight, or even canceling your return on Thursday. Why? So you can buy that new vehicle in Mexico and drive it back and forth to the USA without making easily forfeited deposits, permits & transito hassles. It is much easier with Jalisco plates. If you want a US plated SUV, buy mine; it has to go soon; before we change to 'Inmigrado'.
Either way ...... have a good trip.


----------



## FHBOY

*Back in the USA*

Thank you all to the 2,700+ people who viewed my drivel from my (our) trip. You were more important to me than you know, you made me think and reflect on this decision by making me write it all out and be adding your comments. I am enthusiastic to see the new thread by the person who has just settled in Guadalajara (can't spell Zappotan[sic]), I hope to follow his/her progress and learn something more.

Let me tell you that I miss my life in Ajijic even more now that I'm back, but I missed SWMBO even more by the end of being alone and I am safe and happy at home. The flights were uneventful, the road trip to GDL was uneventful, I saw no additional patrols, or for that matter, policia all the way. Seems as if, as expected, life has gone back to normal and the people are just going about their business.

The trip was good in many ways. I learned that for every question I have about moving, traveling, living, eating, purchasing, services, etc etc etc, there are as many opinions as how I should do it. Buy a car in the USA, w/SD plates, no don't, get a car in Mexico with Mexican plates, but then you'll pay higher insurance, and how do you know how good it is, you'll get stopped by the policia more on the road with USA plates once you leave lakeside...I mean that was just one little question. Keep $200 Mxn in your wallet to use for mordita, don't show the cop you have any more money...sorting out the anecdotes was amazing.

Don't move a lot of stuff, leave it all in the USA, sell it, get rid of it...hang it all that it has sentimental value, it is only stuff...but yes there are things that are heirlooms that the kids don't want...what do you do about them? Make sure you list your electrical appliances carefully with models and serial numbers.

Get your FM3 (whatever) at the US Consulate in DC - wait don't bother you're just going have to do it all again when you get down there. I mean, I got so much information that can only be obtained by being there, looking the sources in the eye to gain that 70% of information you can't get from their words. It was a good almost three week trip, except for the loneliness.

I have never really been single, SWMBO and I got married right after college, coming from out parent's homes and except for summers for 25 years when SWMBO ran a summer camp Arts program for ten weeks, have never really been alone. SO it was good to get home...but then...

...I got out of the terminal in Baltimore, it was about 6:45 pm and was hit int he face...with humidity! Such humidity you wouldn't believe...I wanted to get on a plane and get back to Ajijic. It has been hot and humid every day, the A/C runs 24/7 - it gets as low as the low 70's at night but shoots up to the mid 90's during the day...with the darn humidity. Where is my nice warm almost humidity free temperatures, where I could just keep the windows open and run the ceiling fans, where it actually got cool enough at nigh that I needed a blanket? I want it all back.

So, this is the end of this chapter of my drivel. I can say without a doubt that if anyone is considering doing what we are, they should do at least the same thing we did [and probably more]. Coming to Mexico, staying at a hotel for even a week or two, will not teach you anything about how it is to live there. You must get away from the hotel and the amenities and "protection" they provide and live in the areas you are considering. You need to find the cafes, the groups, the people like yourself, if there are any, and talk with them. You need to have to search out those things you will need to build a life here, the markets, the eateries, the people that you will see and know every day of the rest of your life. You need the adventure (see previous posts for my definition) to see if this will be the life for you. If your finances don't allow USA type luxury, you need to see how it is to live on what you can afford, to see that what you have, what you are used to from whence your coming may not be available to you when you arrive and can you live without it. Naturally if your funds are unlimited (and that is not a bad thing) you can make your world the same...and that is not bad, but not too many of the people I met were like that. They were far from poor and struggling, but I only met one penthouse millionaire.

I feel the experience I had broke the barrier between tourism and living. You need to understand, as I found out again, that what this whole thing involves in moving your life, not just your leisure or temporary diversion, from where you are to where you are going, much like my ancestors did over 125 years ago, and that this move means that every day for the rest of your life, you will wake up on the same place, surrounded by the same people and your life will become a routine, not a vacation. You need to come to grips with that...you won't be at the beach every day, you need to do your laundry, you're going on tours each week, you need to shop. No one is turning down your bed, cleaning your house or flat, you need to do this. You need to live where you are going but the difference is you are sure that the place you are going to is where you want to be. You don't live on a "vacation" budget, you live on a living budget - the difference is striking.

I am lucky. We have spent three years making this decision, we have traveled to Mexico four times to see it to live it, and we are as sure as we ever will be that where we have chosen to settle is where we can live the way we want, do the things we want to do and that, for us Ajijic, offers a life that we have earned and can even, yes, taste. We are not so naive to know that we are trading off, that the house we have rented is not like the house we are selling, but we can't expect it to be. For those of you in the USA, watch House Hunters International to see what I mean - so many Canadians or Americans looking to settle out to the North American continent and still looking for what they have. Again, if you've got the $$$ good for you.

So from now on I will be here in Baltimore, sweating out the sale of the house, figuring out the travel and the kitties and looking forward to our son's wedding so we can then pack up and continue our lives. I have had more fun writing this chapter, probably more fun than you have reading it. Thank you all.


----------



## edgeee

FHBOY said:


> Thank you all to the 2,700+ people who viewed my drivel from my (our) trip. You were more important to me than you know, you made me think and reflect on this decision by making me write it all out and be adding your comments. I am enthusiastic to see the new thread by the person who has just settled in Guadalajara (can't spell Zappotan[sic]), I hope to follow his/her progress and learn something more.
> 
> Let me tell you that I miss my life in Ajijic even more now that I'm back, but I missed SWMBO even more by the end of being alone and I am safe and happy at home. The flights were uneventful, the road trip to GDL was uneventful, I saw no additional patrols, or for that matter, policia all the way. Seems as if, as expected, life has gone back to normal and the people are just going about their business.
> 
> The trip was good in many ways. I learned that for every question I have about moving, traveling, living, eating, purchasing, services, etc etc etc, there are as many opinions as how I should do it. Buy a car in the USA, w/SD plates, no don't, get a car in Mexico with Mexican plates, but then you'll pay higher insurance, and how do you know how good it is, you'll get stopped by the policia more on the road with USA plates once you leave lakeside...I mean that was just one little question. Keep $200 Mxn in your wallet to use for mordita, don't show the cop you have any more money...sorting out the anecdotes was amazing.
> 
> Don't move a lot of stuff, leave it all in the USA, sell it, get rid of it...hang it all that it has sentimental value, it is only stuff...but yes there are things that are heirlooms that the kids don't want...what do you do about them? Make sure you list your electrical appliances carefully with models and serial numbers.
> 
> Get your FM3 (whatever) at the US Consulate in DC - wait don't bother you're just going have to do it all again when you get down there. I mean, I got so much information that can only be obtained by being there, looking the sources in the eye to gain that 70% of information you can't get from their words. It was a good almost three week trip, except for the loneliness.
> 
> I have never really been single, SWMBO and I got married right after college, coming from out parent's homes and except for summers for 25 years when SWMBO ran a summer camp Arts program for ten weeks, have never really been alone. SO it was good to get home...but then...
> 
> ...I got out of the terminal in Baltimore, it was about 6:45 pm and was hit int he face...with humidity! Such humidity you wouldn't believe...I wanted to get on a plane and get back to Ajijic. It has been hot and humid every day, the A/C runs 24/7 - it gets as low as the low 70's at night but shoots up to the mid 90's during the day...with the darn humidity. Where is my nice warm almost humidity free temperatures, where I could just keep the windows open and run the ceiling fans, where it actually got cool enough at nigh that I needed a blanket? I want it all back.
> 
> So, this is the end of this chapter of my drivel. I can say without a doubt that if anyone is considering doing what we are, they should do at least the same thing we did [and probably more]. Coming to Mexico, staying at a hotel for even a week or two, will not teach you anything about how it is to live there. You must get away from the hotel and the amenities and "protection" they provide and live in the areas you are considering. You need to find the cafes, the groups, the people like yourself, if there are any, and talk with them. You need to have to search out those things you will need to build a life here, the markets, the eateries, the people that you will see and know every day of the rest of your life. You need the adventure (see previous posts for my definition) to see if this will be the life for you. If your finances don't allow USA type luxury, you need to see how it is to live on what you can afford, to see that what you have, what you are used to from whence your coming may not be available to you when you arrive and can you live without it. Naturally if your funds are unlimited (and that is not a bad thing) you can make your world the same...and that is not bad, but not too many of the people I met were like that. They were far from poor and struggling, but I only met one penthouse millionaire.
> 
> I feel the experience I had broke the barrier between tourism and living. You need to understand, as I found out again, that what this whole thing involves in moving your life, not just your leisure or temporary diversion, from where you are to where you are going, much like my ancestors did over 125 years ago, and that this move means that every day for the rest of your life, you will wake up on the same place, surrounded by the same people and your life will become a routine, not a vacation. You need to come to grips with that...you won't be at the beach every day, you need to do your laundry, you're going on tours each week, you need to shop. No one is turning down your bed, cleaning your house or flat, you need to do this. You need to live where you are going but the difference is you are sure that the place you are going to is where you want to be. You don't live on a "vacation" budget, you live on a living budget - the difference is striking.
> 
> I am lucky. We have spent three years making this decision, we have traveled to Mexico four times to see it to live it, and we are as sure as we ever will be that where we have chosen to settle is where we can live the way we want, do the things we want to do and that, for us Ajijic, offers a life that we have earned and can even, yes, taste. We are not so naive to know that we are trading off, that the house we have rented is not like the house we are selling, but we can't expect it to be. For those of you in the USA, watch House Hunters International to see what I mean - so many Canadians or Americans looking to settle out to the North American continent and still looking for what they have. Again, if you've got the $$$ good for you.
> 
> So from now on I will be here in Baltimore, sweating out the sale of the house, figuring out the travel and the kitties and looking forward to our son's wedding so we can then pack up and continue our lives. I have had more fun writing this chapter, probably more fun than you have reading it. Thank you all.


My friends, i give you what i call 'serious reading".
Thanks again FHBOY.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> *1.*...I got out of the terminal in Baltimore, it was about 6:45 pm and was hit int he face...with humidity! Such humidity you wouldn't believe...I wanted to get on a plane and get back to Ajijic. It has been hot and humid every day, the A/C runs 24/7 - it gets as low as the low 70's at night but shoots up to the mid 90's during the day...with the darn humidity. Where is my nice warm almost humidity free temperatures, where I could just keep the windows open and run the ceiling fans, where it actually got cool enough at nigh that I needed a blanket? I want it all back.
> 
> 
> *2.*I feel the experience I had broke the barrier between tourism and living. You need to understand, as I found out again, that what this whole thing involves in moving your life, not just your leisure or temporary diversion, from where you are to where you are going, much like my ancestors did over 125 years ago, and that this move means that every day for the rest of your life, you will wake up on the same place, surrounded by the same people and your life will become a routine, not a vacation. You need to come to grips with that...you won't be at the beach every day, you need to do your laundry, you're going on tours each week, you need to shop. No one is turning down your bed, cleaning your house or flat, you need to do this. You need to live where you are going but the difference is you are sure that the place you are going to is where you want to be. You don't live on a "vacation" budget, you live on a living budget - the difference is striking.


*1.* You'll have it back soon, FHBOY, never fear. I spent most of my life in the States on the East Coast (Philly, Boston and NYC), and I never got used to the horribly hot and humid summers. It's such a _mechiaeh_ (Yiddish for a great pleasure, a lovely word) to live in a place where the temperatures never go up and down more than a few degrees and where high humidity is unheard of, even during the rainy season. Whenever Mexicans ask me why I moved here, the first word that pops into my mind is _el clima_ even more than the warmth of the people and the food.

*2.* Anyone who's ever posted here something like, "Well, I've been in Mexico on a couple of nice vacations, and now I know I want to move there permanently" should read paragraph 2. I've moved abroad a few times in my life, and I've learned that life as an expat has very little in common with taking a foreign vacation. No matter how exotic your new home is, you still have to feed yourself and do the laundry and keep your home in reasonable order. True, you'll be doing all these things in a new environment (hopefully one with good weather) and in a foreign language (I was lucky to have a good command of Spanish before moving back here, but at times my tongue, and brain, get all twisted up when trying to communicate) and you'll be dealing with people from a different culture on a daily basis (something I enjoy most of the time). But after a few months, or even weeks, it's not an adventure anymore, it's just your new life in a new setting. 

Anyway, I want to thank FHBOY for posting his thoughts about his move to Mexico. They've helped me relive all the times I've been a stranger in a strange land, and lived to tell (and enjoy) the tale!


----------



## RVGRINGO

After a life that included bouncing all over the planet, I've just realized that Mexico has now been my home longer than any other single place. It is now some six years since we last drove to the USA to take a disabled friend north. We came back the next day & have no plans to leave Mexico again; just can't find a good reason. Of course, our door is open to those who want to come down to sample our weather, the people and the food.
Having met FHboy and the Mrs., we expect they may feel the same way after their first decade in Mexico, though they may also find a need to explore living beyond Ajijic, where we also spent our first few years in "gringolandia". Then, we moved all of five miles to Chapala.


----------



## forsterb

*Without a Doubt - Post it All !*

Having read all your earlier posts, it really did help me tremendously with my trip to Ajijic in May this year. We also looking at moving f/time once we sell the home here - so yes.....please continue to post and take pictures it's really appreciated by all.

Bob


----------

